# Cockapoos for my Christmas tree



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

now normally i am the first person to moan at people for mentioning Christmas this early in November, i couldn't wait till Christmas to show these to people. 

we have different decorations on our tree that represent people, for my step dad we have an engine decoration(he likes bikes) mine is a unicorn (was obsessed with them when i was little) we have a crown to represent my godfather and his family as their surname is King my mum found thees and couldn't resist. 

mum ordered them a couple of weeks ago, the only thing that still bugs me is Echos one doesn't properly look like her


----------



## Jesarie (Sep 9, 2010)

Those are adorable! Love them!


----------



## strangeland86 (Oct 30, 2010)

aww where are they from!? the black one looks like my flo!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Fantastic they re great .. Echo s is lovely ... cant believe how well they all match .. bet you cant wait to get the tree up now


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

http://www.paws-claws.com/

we had to gets Deltas made as they dint have her colour on their website, we are getting one of the bearded collie molds painted to match Muffin as we are getting one for Totts and Amber. you just send them a photo and they post it on the website once its finished to see if your happy with it then you order it from them.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Oh.. I thought they were good matches but thought you d just come across them x


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Deltas was the only one that was commissioned for us from a photo of her. the others were all in their cotelog, i kind of wish we had sent in a photo of Echo as she has more black on here head.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

you could always get some modelling paint if you're not happy with it and add a bit x


----------



## CutieCocoaCockapoo (Jan 1, 2010)

That's awesome!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

put our cheistmas tree up last night and got our cockapoo decorations out Deli looks so like her one now that she is all grown up.


----------



## calli.h (Aug 29, 2011)

Kendal they are too cool...... we always get a new/special decoration for each year and Im loving them.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

WHOLY!!!!!!!!! ok amazed on many levels here!!
1) they look so much like your girls!
2) how on earth do you get 4 cockapoos to sit on a couch together and pose with their ornament!


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

Ah Kendal amazing! I just emailed Tom the link with a hint that I would like a Nacho one for Christmas... Ok it wasn't a hint it was 'I need this in my life and I want it as a present!' haha xx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

So cute ... wow and I thought I was cockapoo crazy .. miss Kendal you beat me ha ha ha and your christmas tree will be the best in the UK with those beauties hanging with pride  

I want cockapoos on my tree ...


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Thay are fab!


----------

